# Disney Right of First Refusal



## jeannine1101a (Jun 8, 2006)

My husband and I are thinking about buying directly from Disney. We were told that you can't buy resale because Disney has right of first refusal. 

We really like the resort and can afford full price, however, no one wants to pay too much.

Is this true?


----------



## Denise L (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's the link to the disboards thread on ROFR. It's summarized at the end of the thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=720134

Good luck!


----------



## Dean (Jun 9, 2006)

Once can still save some money buying resale, even for SSR.  But the main reason to buy resale is to get a resort one can't easily get through Disney directly.


----------



## JOHNBJR (Jun 11, 2006)

We just purchased a DVC resale at HH for $70 per point.  As Disney has announced points at $101 each and no more free closing costs, it seemed like a very good alternative to buying direct.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 11, 2006)

jeannine1101a said:
			
		

> My husband and I are thinking about buying directly from Disney. We were told that you can't buy resale because Disney has right of first refusal.
> 
> We really like the resort and can afford full price, however, no one wants to pay too much.
> 
> Is this true?



The ROFR isn't a guarantee but a potential road block to a a resale purchase. You most likely would save money buying resale but may have to try a couple times if ROFR doesn't clear. It is a pain for sellers and buyers and doesn't benefit either group.  One thing it doesn't do is prevent you from getting a better deal resale.


----------



## jeannine1101a (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for all this information. Because of the answers we got here, we bought at DVC through Seth Nock resale. We should know by the end of the week, if it gets through ROFR at Disney. Apparently, from what I've read on this site, Seth gets things through. 

We got a much lower cost and in a Disney property that is already closed!


----------

